# I eyes ya



## Andy (Jun 15, 2010)

This is an old one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qff9V27Weaw


----------



## Daniel (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: I eyes ya.*

If that isn't a sign of the upcoming apocalypse, I don't know what is


----------



## Andy (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: I eyes ya.*

Yes. Things could be CATastophic! Hahahahahaha:rofl: You see there's a cat in the video and the cat in the word. Oh my side hurts.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: I eyes ya.*

Are you feline okay, STP?


----------



## Andy (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: I eyes ya.*

*Hack* Sorry, hairball. Purrfect thanks.


----------



## BreezyB (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: I eyes ya.*

Funny stuff.


----------



## Andy (Jun 15, 2010)

Stuff can get rather furry around here...er funny.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 15, 2010)

But I think this thread has gone about as fur as it can go...


----------



## Andy (Jun 15, 2010)

That's purrpospurrous. 


Ok yeah. Sorry it came to my head so I had to use it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 15, 2010)

Where's that kitten caboodle when you need it? :smack:


----------

